

HTML on mobile and feature ubiquity - kinlan
http://mobile-html.appspot.com/

======
jak1192
Did i just see position:sticky? I like the path chrome is taking with css.
Seems to be really be making modern design trends easier

~~~
kinlan
Yep. Its not fully supported or implemented across the web but it will make
lists and headers soon much easier to use... I made sure we had a video to
demonstrate it too.

